# Gold In Ireland?



## ProfChip (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello people just a quick question. I was wondering if anybody knows of places in ireland where i could go gold digging? if anyone had any suggestions,maps or any info at all it would be very grateful! I know that there was gold found in Ireland a few years ago but how are you to know if there is still any left or if its all been got!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 20, 2011)

:arrow: http://hotfile.com/dl/119541847/26a7356/silvercd.rar.html
it is actually Gold cd courtesy of Geological Survey of Ireland http://www.gsi.ie/Programmes/Minerals/Collaborative+Projects/Gold+CD.htm
They used to post that free to anyone interested, that is where I got my one but I reckon they run out...


----------



## Reno Chris (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably the biggest problem would be getting permission to dig from the land owner.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2011)

You cant dig unless you do not have permit from government. Any gold found is a property of state. Howgh.


----------



## ProfChip (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah so if i got all the proper permissions would it be worth my while? Im finding it hard to get any decent information on anything to do with gold digging in ireland except for the big hauls that made the headlines. Trying to find old spots, see if there is any old claims or maps of areas, if there are any hotspots across the country?

I also tried to get a copy of the gold in ireland cd but have got no response when i tried to email the contacts which were given!

Thanks all for the help!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 23, 2011)

ProfChip said:


> Yeah so if i got all the proper permissions would it be worth my while? Im finding it hard to get any decent information on anything to do with gold digging in ireland except for the big hauls that made the headlines. Trying to find old spots, see if there is any old claims or maps of areas, if there are any hotspots across the country?
> 
> I also tried to get a copy of the gold in ireland cd but have got no response when i tried to email the contacts which were given!
> 
> Thanks all for the help!



I do not know about any headlines about any significant gold occurrence or discovery in Ireland apart from very old story about goldmines river.
You wont get proper permissions unless you are mining company. 
There are quite few places across island where gold can be found, but only traces... Just explore that Gold cd I posted link above. 
Old people says that there is gold in nearly every stream or river coming from mountains. I do not know anyone or never heard about anything what can back this stories. Maybe it is because gold if found has to be surrendered to state.


----------



## ProfChip (Jun 29, 2011)

I tried to have a look at that gold cd but the link you posted gave me the silver cd????

Here are a few links to the headlines i was referring to:

http://www.independent.ie/business/irish/monaghan-gold-strike-is-biggest-in-ireland-or-uk-1425208.html

http://www.dcenr.gov.ie/NR/rdonlyres/128F0D9E-35FB-49A1-899D-9393E54FC9FD/0/GOLD.PDF

I have looked into obtaining a license to go gold digging and with the proper paperwork,land owners permission and a small fee of course it would be possible!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 29, 2011)

That is gold cd I was just probably thinking about silver when I created that file... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

